# طلبات السوفتوير وشرحها واى معلومات تحتاجوها



## direct.drill (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتشرف بفتح موضوع تلقى طلبات حضراتكم من السوفتويرات او الشروحات لاهم السوفتويرات او طلب اى معلومات فى مجال البترول والفلزات 

وربنا يقدرنى واقدر اساعد كل مهندس او دارس فى طلبه 

​


----------



## fattahmine (29 أبريل 2010)

many thankx brother; i want some detailes about rta software (fekete) , some thing such as tutorial , or any thing possible .


----------



## direct.drill (29 أبريل 2010)

متأسف عالتأخير ولكن شرح البرنامج نادر جدا ولكن الحمد لله عرفت اجبلك الشرح 

CLICK HERE


----------



## fattahmine (29 أبريل 2010)

Many thanks brother i will try it 
salem


----------



## direct.drill (29 أبريل 2010)

you are welcome any time

and hope you get your request


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك على مبادرتك ونتمنى الاستفادة بما عندك من برامج او شروحات تهم المهندسين فى البترول والفلزات


----------



## راشد البلوشي (30 أبريل 2010)

dear Direct.Drill

I need ebook about Pressure Transient Testing of Gas Wells

I have book of Well Testing by John lee but i need excatly for PTA of Gas wells

tnx in advance & regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## direct.drill (30 أبريل 2010)

عفوا باشمهندس هانى 

وحاضر يا بشمهندس راشد طلبك هيكون موجود مادام فى استطاعتى ان شاء الله


----------



## mfathi (30 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت أخى الكريم ممكن برامج LandMark


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 مايو 2010)

mfathi قال:


> لو سمحت أخى الكريم ممكن برامج LandMark


 
Dear mfathi

I think someone before asked abt LANDMARK software and i provide him the links...

kindly check it in the forum


anyway tnx and best of lucks

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 مايو 2010)

direct.drill قال:


> عفوا باشمهندس هانى
> 
> وحاضر يا بشمهندس راشد طلبك هيكون موجود مادام فى استطاعتى ان شاء الله


 


tnx ya basha.. i ll b waiting for your kind response


----------



## GeoOo (2 مايو 2010)

مع كراك التفعيل و اكون شاكر جدا hrh winlog ممكن برنامج


----------



## ezaa2003 (1 يونيو 2010)

my dear direct.drill can you provide me with ofm software?.. i will be greatfull


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يونيو 2010)

ezaa2003 قال:


> my dear direct.drill can you provide me with ofm software?.. i will be greatfull


 

hi dear..


here is ur requied software posted by Mr.Ivan Al-jeburi

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138462.html

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## direct.drill (1 يونيو 2010)

sorry my dear engineer , but i was in an outdoor job for long time 

i will check your requests and response it if i can

Regards


----------



## GeoOo (3 يونيو 2010)

مع كراك التفعيل و اكون شاكر جدا hrh winlog ممكن برنامج


----------



## ezaa2003 (10 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم ممكن petrel 2009 license


----------



## direct.drill (10 يونيو 2010)

اسف عالتأخير ولكن ظروف عملى صعبة

download hrh winlog


----------



## direct.drill (10 يونيو 2010)

Petrel 2009 source + License + Tutorials 

DOWNLOAD


----------



## berbere (6 يوليو 2010)

i don t know how to use Win sev please help me


----------



## direct.drill (7 يوليو 2010)

للاسف اخى الفاضل الموضوع لطبات سوفتويرات قسم البترول فقط 

يمكنك تصفح قسم الكمبيوتر 

وشكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## ezaa2003 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

can you please provide me with petrel 2009 license??


----------



## راشد البلوشي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ezaa2003 قال:


> can you please provide me with petrel 2009 license??


 

kindly check out the petrel 2009.1 license in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

alsalmo alikom dear,
I hope that u have reservoir engineer programs such as pvtsim , mbal, pansys, ofm(dca),
best regards 
jazak Allah khiern


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

soon will be uploaded


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

ياريت شرح بسيط او دورة بالعربي على برنامج بترل والله يوفقك


----------



## jehad_15568 (11 مايو 2011)

Plz if you have any learning materials about Mathematica.
i will be very appreciated


----------



## yassen kassar (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج مختص في تصميم الانابيب وفق المواصفات 
وشكرا


----------



## م/وفاء (14 مايو 2011)

ممكن الحصول على برنامج tecplot مع اي دروس تعليمية شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## tiger842002 (14 مايو 2011)

*pvtsim19*

Dear friend
Could you please share a working version of PVTsim19 thx


----------



## اسيف (14 مايو 2011)

اﻷخ العزيز
عندي مشروع يتطلب محاكاة جزء من عمليات مصفاة البترول على برنامج الماتلاب وليس عندي فكرة في استخدام الماتلاب. هل بالإمكان مساعدتي بايجاد روابط للمساعدة في فهم استخدام الماتلاب في عمليات التحكم لمصفاة البترول


----------



## babo_lalo (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك لنا
لو ممكن انا محتاج شرح برناااامج shlumberger eclipse
انا محتاجه ضرورى جدا
معلش بقى هاتعبك معايا


----------



## eng-sari (18 مايو 2011)

كل الروابط اللي بتعملها بتديني الرسالة التالية Forbidden Error 403
كل المواضيع السابقة والحالية بالذات انت 
جربت رابوط تانية بمواضيع تانية شغالة زي الفل مش عارف معك بيطلع ليError 403 يمكن لانك مشغول فالروابط ما بتشتغل الا لما بتكون انت فاضي ههههه
يا ريت تشوف لنا حل مع الروابط اللي عاملها خصوصا اللي في قسم البترول​


----------



## direct.drill (14 يونيو 2011)

الروابط جميعها تعمل الان


----------



## alibamukhtar (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن برنامج eclipse و برنامج perel يكون شغال على ويندوز سفن بس بسرعة لاني محتاجه
و يا ريت تكون روابط التحميل على mediafire

و شكرا


----------

